# Guroo box tv



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Any one heard of them?
Apparently you buy a 'box' for about 100. Hook it up to your Internet(wirelessly or wired) and to your TV.
Then for about 18 - 20.00 a month you have access to about 170 channels (American, Cdn and brit)and all kinds of movies. You can apparently go back two months on most channels to watch shows you missed.
For those of Asian descent they offer a similiar package of pakistani, Indian and indonesian channels.
You apparently have 5 days to 'check out' the box then you can return less a 20% restocking fee. 
Even if a total muck up, I figure the most you lose in trying would be about 120. And maybe a bunch of aggravation.

If it works it would cut my cable/ Internet bill by 80.00

They have a store front operation here in Calgary but there is not much info on the Web. There website and a few youtubes they have produced. There are no reviews or info how it works or on legality etc etc Is this like the old pirated dish signals.

The old saying, if it sounds too good....

Cheers and Merry Christmas.
J


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a bad deal. I just don't like the monthly subscriptions (let alone that they thought about 'restockingfee's). With an androidbox you spend less money once.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You want to get a Kodi box with the latest version of Android and then download all the add-ons. Price should be under $90 one time. $20/mo must be to cover the lawyers fees. CRTC has published a list of defendants.

Lawsuit

Partial list of vendors


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Or head to Canada Robotix http://www.canadarobotix.com/robot-parts/microcontrollers/raspberry-pi-board
Buy a Pi3 with some accessories for under $90 and head to Openelec to download an image of Openelec for Raspberry Pi3 http://openelec.tv/get-openelec

Install it on an SDCard and you have your own purpose built Kodi box with no legal issues.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

If you have Windows 10, you can download Kodi software - no need for a box. (It may be possible with earlier versions b of Windows.) We have been using it for a month with few problems. Occasionally a file is mislabelled, and you have to shut Kodi down and try again. Also, the streaming services like Exodus will replay films and TV programs they don't have, so you wait for a search, and then find no program. But this is free, so I won't complain. 

I have googled the legal implications. As far as I can tell, streaming a TV program or film to watch is not illegal in Canada. It is creating a copy that is illegal, and we don't do that.

I have heard of some boxes crapping out after a few months, so I wouldn't go too cheap.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

^
Just to clarify, Exodus isn't a streaming service, it is a web scraper that goes through torrent websites to find active torrents. Torrents are in the grey area as when you use them, you are simultaneously uploading and downloading.

Also there is nothing illegal about downloading, it is illegal to upload.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

I would be suspicious of any company with a *Declaimer:* (sic)
.... Please check with your local laws before requesting the service.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

one of my friends uses this guroo tv. he likes it.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

Streaming through Kodi or anything else is not illegal yet. I guess its just because the regulations have not formed laws on this new source of watching (otherwise) paid content. Yes, its a gray area definitely, because there is no copyright infringement happening going by the textbook definition of infringement. 

But its a no-brainer that soon enough it will be deemed illegal. But when it comes to defining laws, you never know as strange things happen.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the replys. I did some more investigating.
Guroo box will customize your box( software) to your needs. I have no need for urdu or hindi language programming for example.
They pay a third party for the live stream TV. The third party is the company that provides IPTV to some resorts and also sets up the private channels at malls and resorts that tell you what is happening at the resort.
The rest is stuff you could ( if technical enough) download and manage yourself but Guroo box puts it all into a nice interface and customises for the non techies. And provides technical support and updates software and programming. 
I sat through a brief demo. For the most part pretty slick. Some things( current movies) took a few seconds to load and occasionally had to reset some things. Reminds me of early computing but much more advanced.
Still not sure if I will buy it. I am not real techie but son is a software engineer and his girl friend is an electrical engineer, so I have tech support in my basement if I want to try doing it on my own.
Cheers


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Why anyone pays significant monthly fees for IPTV or VOIP is beyond me. You already paid for the internet. Kodi is the real deal and the rest are profiteers


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

This is illegal, and these little companies pop up all the time and then disappear. If you want to watch tv without payign for it, you can do that for free by using something like Exodus. There is no reason to pay someone $20/month to watch his illegal streams.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

m3s said:


> Why anyone pays significant monthly fees for IPTV or VOIP is beyond me. You already paid for the internet. Kodi is the real deal and the rest are profiteers


I am fine with paying reasonable charges for content I enjoy (paying for Netflix even though I could pirate it). I agree it makes no sense to pay for pirated content that is available for free.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Earl said:


> This is illegal, and these little companies pop up all the time and then disappear. If you want to watch tv without payign for it, you can do that for free by using something like Exodus. There is no reason to pay someone $20/month to watch his illegal streams.


Actually guroobox TV stream is not illegal as far as I know.
The cable companies stream TV channels to you. They are not doing anything illegal. They do not compensate the broadcasters for distributing their channels.
The movie streaming may or may not be illegal. I suspect it could be soon if it is not. It seems to be a Grey area.

Guroobox aggregates these sites and provides an interface and quality control that is much more user friendly for the non tech people. It also does all the tech support when exodus etc is not working.
FWIW I have seen people screwing around on a kodi type box trying to find something in decent enough quality to watch. Having to restart, then try a number of sources. Then restart again, then shitty quality to try another Etc etc 
Painful

But not sure if guroo is refined enough yet. 

If I try it I will let you know how it works.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

If it's legal then how are they able to offer so many channels for such a low price when legitimate iptv companies cannot? For example look at the prices Vmedia and Zazeen charge for their tv packages.

I agree that using kodi addons to watch streams is frustrating, you often have to try many streams before you get one that works. THe problem with these iptv providers is that they are here today and gone tomorrow, then you're stuck trying to figure out how to find streams for their overpriced tv box.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

twa2w said:


> FWIW I have seen people screwing around on a kodi type box trying to find something in decent enough quality to watch. Having to restart, then try a number of sources. Then restart again, then shitty quality to try another Etc etc
> Painful
> 
> But not sure if guroo is refined enough yet.


This is my experience as well, but I don't see how anyone could make that smooth and transparent using the same sketchy sources

Monthly fees should be always scrutinized imo. $8 might be worth it for an original content provider like Netflix but more than double for a re-streaming service?

I was just watching free world class Dakar coverage on Red Bull TV from on AppleTV. You can't even see decent Dakar coverage on any paid Canadian TV.

I think things like Red Bull TV are the future. It's not constrained by arbitrary lines in the sand like traditional networks are. It's just free.. self publicity

And no one is getting thrown in jail for streaming.. uploading maybe. Networks don't stream to other networks regions to protect each other's market control.

It's like when suppliers or dealers collude not to compete across borders.. but it's not illegal to buy from a foreign supplier


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

The cable companies claim that it is illegal to sell/distribute the boxes, and that it being resolved in court now. I have not seen any good source day that it is illegal to watch steamed video in Canada, either through a box or through the Kodi software on your computer. 

I use the Kodi software. Occasionally I have to poke around to find a good stream, but usually I get it on the first go.


----------



## vinnyc11 (Mar 14, 2014)

Through these services are you able to get local news during news hours?
I'm ready to cut the cable, but my wife will only support it if she get the news and Ellen...


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Depends where local is. For some reason this company has Edmonton, Vancouver toronto etc channels but not Calgary.

As for cost compared to netflicks, they are 15.99 month compared to 8.95 for netflicks. They have more movies than netflicks plus over 200 TV channels. Movies are blu-ray quality except for movies that are currently in theatres which may be somewhat lower quality.
No need for cable, no need for netflicks, no need for pvr or blu-ray. You can get any TV show for the past 60 days and in most cases of serials you can go back 3 or more seasons.
If you want you can get programming from other countries.
The standard set up me would be USA, Canada, Britain.
For others it may be Urdu and Arabic.

They are just developing a guide so you would have to know what channel your program it was on. Ie NBC, ABC etc. Channels are well identified.
You do need fairly decent Internet. Dialup won't cut it


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

You can also take the box with you if you travel. As long as you have strong enough Internet you can hook up.
Box is pretty small. About the size, thickness of two cigarette packages stuck together.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are pirating content, why not use Kodi for free?


----------

